# Stubborn Simon



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a grade nubian wether Simon. We saved him from a meat market when he was a tiny baby. He is adorable and very sweet. He is really good with his pack and harness. But he is stubborn when I first walk him away from the barn. Is there anything I could do about that?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would just keep up the practice. He likes his barn it is his comfort zone, and he knows he will have to work.
I would try putting all the stuff on him AWAY from the barn, that might make a big difference.


----------



## DW Farms (Oct 5, 2007)

First I would teach him voice commands when you working with him. Something like, Stop, Go, Left Right, Back and Stand. Use any wording you like. After he get starts to pick up on that. Try ground driving, This is probably the hardest thing to go, because when you ground drive, you have halter, and reins and maybe harness, no cart. So its very very easy for the goat to turn around and look at you. If you can get someone to lead or stay out in front to start out with, It helps. Another thing, since goats are herd creatures, Try taking him away from the other goats and then get behind in and drive him back. He will more than likely stay out front. Once he gets that idea. On one of your trips back to the other goats. Try and turn him around, drive a few steps in the opposite direction and then turn him back around. After a while you should be able to drive him anywhere. Be patient!!, Goats arent like horses. They will test your limits. Good Luck 


What part of Ohio are you in?

Adam


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Adam- I have know a few horses who would test limits too- haven't you ever gone lunge sledding?


----------



## DW Farms (Oct 5, 2007)

Does driving our horse near the fence line, Horse taking the corner around the opening to sharp, getting the wheel sheard off and then gallopiing off on a wheel count!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lolololol

Adam


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

My wether is very stuborn leaving his girls lol

but hes getting really good at pulling on command. but....

Im having trouble making him stop..!

what kind of treats do yall suggest i use for them ?


----------

